# best young dog trainers?



## dkilburn (Mar 25, 2010)

I was wondering who you feel are the top young dog trainers for pups 6-18 month old. And why you feel they deserve recognition. Thanks


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

http://www.rightstartkennel.com/
Six graduates of the Right Start Kennel program have gone on to achieve national acclaim by winning national field titles, three of these dogs did it twice! 

2004 NAFC Chickamauga Choo Choo 

2003 NFC Five Star General Patton 

2001-2002 NAFC Candlewoods Ramblin Man 

1999-1996 NAFC Candlewoods Bit O Bunny 

1996 NFC Storm's Riptide Star 

1992 NFC-1990 NAFC Candlewood's Super Tanker 

A TOTAL OF 

98 Field Champions / Amateur Field Champions

Oh, I forgot to ask...
What kind of training are you looking for? These dogs may not be good meat dogs. I don't know.


----------



## drakedogwaterfowl (Mar 27, 2009)

2011 NAFC AFC Cody Cut a Lean Grade spent some time there as well.


----------



## verne socks (Feb 11, 2010)

Bruce Curtis is one of the best also - he has done the basics for many succesful dogs! Way too many to list......


----------



## Jeff Bartlett (Jan 7, 2006)

Mark Madore simms Texas


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

Clay Bridges at Vinwood in Anderson, TX (and in the future, Longview, TX, area) does basics as thoroughly and well as ANYONE.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

the Van Engen's certainly have a great track record with proven results...also think that Tyler Sheppard out of Little Rock Ark. shows a lot of promise and has the type of attributes you look for in a young trainer


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Van Engen will always get my vote.. Clay has only worked for one guy the last couple of years and I believe he was a newbie when he was hired on. Tyler doesn't have much of a track record but time will tell.

As far as just *young dog* up and comers I don't really know of anyone that's had a solid consistent performance that last few years. Most of them start with young dogs but want to jump to big dogs in hurry.

FWIW

Angie


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Charles C. said:


> Clay Bridges at Vinwood in Anderson, TX (and in the future, Longview, TX, area) does basics as thoroughly and well as ANYONE.


He goes out on his own in May. Pretty good guy as well.


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Rick Stawski


----------



## DaveHare (Sep 17, 2011)

Kenny Trott, In Wellington, Co Has A Great Young Dog Program. Many Have Been On The National Derby List.
Dave Hare


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

> Clay has only worked for one guy the last couple of years and I believe he was a newbie when he was hired on.
> 
> Angie


Of course that "one guy" is one of the most accomplished trainers and handlers in the history of the sport.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

junfan68 said:


> Of course that "one guy" is one of the most accomplished trainers and handlers in the history of the sport.


Yes his boss has a great history.. Clay has yet to make his "own"...

Angie


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Thomas D said:


> Rick Stawski


Hmmmmm... Really???

Angie


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Carol Kachelmeyer has a low profile as she does not run trials because she feels it takes away from valuable training time. She only trains about 8 dogs at a time but still works long hours. A good percentage of the dogs she has trained are having successful field trial careers.


----------



## Kory Poulsen (Jul 6, 2010)

I was just scanning through EE and saw that Karl and Cyndi Gunzer are having some serious success from young dogs to Open dogs. They "might" deserve a place on this list.


----------



## pixel shooter (Mar 6, 2010)

Chris Carlgren would be a great pick as would Kenny Trott


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Mike Ough, until he decided to leave the FT game.
He won 9 straight this year and took 99 of 188 available pts.
in the Derby. No one works harder, the sport will miss this man.


----------



## Jim Spagna (Apr 21, 2008)

Are you looking for a good dog trainer who is young or a good trainer for young dogs?


----------



## David McCracken (May 24, 2009)

Steven Durrence in Sylvania, GA. I don't think Steven is 30 yet and he's placed a dog in the top 3 of every SRS event he has run. He also passes over 50% of the dogs he handles in the Grand and Master National.
Professor


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

Russ said:


> Carol Kachelmeyer has a low profile as she does not run trials because she feels it takes away from valuable training time. She only trains about 8 dogs at a time but still works long hours. A good percentage of the dogs she has trained are having successful field trial careers.


There are a number of good young dog trainers that don't run trials but put good solid basics on the pup so they can go on to pros to run. I have been using Kathy Greenig Swab for years but she no longer goes south. She is also a great problem solver for dogs who have been screwed up by other pros or the owners.


----------



## TMURRAY (Feb 17, 2005)

I would add Tim Milligan to the list. He did a great job with mine and all of his young dogs seem to do well and are fun to watch and seem to have a good attitude.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Angie B said:


> Yes his boss has a great history.. Clay has yet to make his "own"...
> 
> Angie


I am not sure what you would like to see him do. He runs just as many, if not more FTs with Mr. Danny's dogs (Usually with a placement without all of the AA dogs.) than his own. His dogs do well in The Qual @ a younger age than most. He's as honest as the day is long & humble. A good amount of people like him. I have no doubt that he is as good as they come. Because he conditions them so well & is as thorough as he is, the dogs he is done with can go to any camp. I can tell you don't know about the numerous dogs he has had to fix before they can even go on Mr. Danny's truck. If Mr. Danny speaks as highly of Clay as he does, then that's all I need to know.


----------



## John Shoffner (Jan 27, 2009)

I second Gregg's nomination of Mike Ough (Sandhill Kennels). Mike is a force to be reckoned with at any Derby he runs. His work ethic, honesty, and compassion for the dogs on his truck are second to none and the success over their field trial careers of the dogs he has trained speaks for itself as to the quality of their foundation and his training program.

John


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

Bill Schrader has done just as good of a job as any % wise with his young dogs.

He doensn't play for derby points, but rather making all-age dogs. Most of his derby dogs are finishing quals before they age out.

Almost all of them end up QAA and been more than a few that have finished opens before 3rd birthday.


----------



## Greg Seddon (Jan 7, 2005)

Rob Erhardt I have judged in both minor stakes and the Open last year. I really liked how his dogs marked, line manners, and ran blinds, really sporty with a lot of style. If I remember Rob winters in TX, and summers in MT and I believe business name is Silvertip Retrievers. I really like Mike Ough's young dogs as well, but he is going to be working for K2 here soon.


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

I spent 10 days in Bonham last winter, and if I'm not mistaken I think he spent most of last winter at Carruth's.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

kinda surprised no one has mentioned Adam Casto,do not know the young man personally (just his mother in law),but his name and picture seems to have popped up in a few Retriever News results...

One of the oxymorons of the FT game is that people are reluctant to turn their dogs over to a young trainer, but what many fail to realize is that a young trainer with only a handful of dogs will more than likely give your dog more attention and training than a more seasoned pro with a whole truck full of dogs...they are also hungrier and out to make a name for themselves..

Clint took a chance on a young trainer that had apprenticed under long time pro Bill Fabian, that trainer went out and won two Quals on back to back weekends with Mirk and then Nola when they were just out of the derby..that young man was Scott Dewey

the other pitfall that many young trainers have is that they bust their rear ends developing a young dog, only to have the owner turn that dog over to a name trainer when it becomes QAA,in the never ending quest for wins and titles..many people choose their trainer based on reputations, without spending time with that trainer, which in itself is foolish at best


----------



## savage25xtreme (Dec 4, 2009)

I'm pretty sure anyone paying a pro 600+ dollars a month to train their young dog is going to say their pro is the best. Hell I would.


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

X4 for Mike Ough. It's kinda scary sending your hopes and dreams off to be trained and evaluated.

I couldn't be happier with the job he did with my dog. Mike will be missed.


----------



## Chad Baker (Feb 5, 2003)

Jim Van Engen does one thing he builds champions!!!!!! No other young dog pro even gets close to the success he has had over 100 fc have had the young dog work at RSK. I have had 4 there all had over 20 derby points 3 were qaa at 18 mnths the other was 26 mnths. 
chad


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Charlie Moody gets my vote. He has started so many FC and AFC dogs. His program is sound with a work ethic and patience beyond belief. He has developed quite a reputation here in the south and his following is growing.

Also, do not rule out Jimmy Darnell. He may have just gone out on his own as a pro but I believe that he has placed a dog in every trial that he has run since turning pro. He did a remarkable job with his own dogs and is proving that he can do that as well with a clients dog.


----------



## dr_dog_guy (May 25, 2003)

I'll second Karl and Cyndi (High Spirit) and Rob Earhardt (Silvertip) as well. 

Direct experience with both.


----------



## Jill Chalmers (Mar 9, 2008)

Kenny Trott of Horsetooth Retrievers is awesome. He has a great young dog program. His basic are second to none.


----------



## Mistyriver (May 19, 2005)

Its always good to rehash these questions every 3 or 4 years and our beliefs are the same then as now.  


Post from March of 2007!!


http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/showthread.php?t=13012&highlight=young+dog+trainers


----------



## podunkccrs (Nov 3, 2008)

First of all, I don't want to take away from the hard work and success of these good young dog trainers, but when you mention the best, what about longevity and a proven track record? Who did each of these trainers learn from? Mike Ough's name has been brought up quite a bit, who took him under his wing? Hugh Arthur. What other young dog trainer has won more or placed in more derbies? To his credit, he has two national Derby champions, 15 dogs with more than 50 points, he was nomimated for the hall of fame, plus he brings a wealth of all-age experience that very few young dog trainers have, having won a National Open and having run in over 20 Nationals. In addition, he has given back, he tutored his son Al Arthur for his first 5 years with young dogs and then the older dogs laying the groundwork for Sandhill kennels to become a strong leader in open wins and placements as well as success in the derby consistently over the last five years. And he trains no more than 8 dogs at a time. He still is an active mentor to Al, his grandkids, Jason and anyone else who has the opportunity to train or trial with him. It will be a long time before another young dog trainer can assemble a resume that holds a candle to Hugh's.


----------



## Paradox (Nov 9, 2006)

Another recommendation for Adam Casto. You won't find a more honest, harder working trainer. Adam is capable of working with dogs of all temperament and has had success with both young and all-age dogs.


----------



## Linas Danilevicius (Jan 2, 2009)

I will recommend Tim Milligan. Yes he has my dogs on his truck; however, look back a year or so ago here on RTF. There was a list of the Top Ten Pros in the country and Tim Milligan made the list. I recommend him as he consistently has dogs placing at each level of FTs weekend in and weekend out. He is up there with Mr. Shcrader, Mr. Eckett, Mr. Gunzer, Mr. Rorem, Mr. Farmer, Mr. Lardy and the rest of the best. Great young man and as honest as they come.


----------



## DaveHare (Sep 17, 2011)

Kenny, Trott Has The #11 Dog On The National Derby List ,And Several Others on the list .He Has A Great Young Dog Program As Well All Age Program Great All Around Trainer!!
Dave Hare


----------



## Brian Cockfield (Jun 4, 2003)

podunkccrs said:


> First of all, I don't want to take away from the hard work and success of these good young dog trainers, but when you mention the best, what about longevity and a proven track record? Who did each of these trainers learn from? Mike Ough's name has been brought up quite a bit, who took him under his wing? Hugh Arthur. What other young dog trainer has won more or placed in more derbies? To his credit, he has two national Derby champions, 15 dogs with more than 50 points, he was nomimated for the hall of fame, plus he brings a wealth of all-age experience that very few young dog trainers have, having won a National Open and having run in over 20 Nationals. In addition, he has given back, he tutored his son Al Arthur for his first 5 years with young dogs and then the older dogs laying the groundwork for Sandhill kennels to become a strong leader in open wins and placements as well as success in the derby consistently over the last five years. And he trains no more than 8 dogs at a time. He still is an active mentor to Al, his grandkids, Jason and anyone else who has the opportunity to train or trial with him. It will be a long time before another young dog trainer can assemble a resume that holds a candle to Hugh's.


I agree. Hugh has had an excellent young dog program for a long time and continues to be the man.


----------



## Mallard1 (Oct 4, 2011)

Interesting thread. 

Some answers are for dog trainers who aren't very old, and some answers are for trainers who train young dogs!


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)

The reality is that young dogs grow up to be big dogs. And at the end of the day, that's what most of us are playing for.

There are a lot of trainers who do really well with the young dogs, only to struggle at the all-age level. You see a lot of guys who have significant success with young dogs, and go on to get more and more dogs on their truck. It's a different ballgame trying to run a string of young dogs, while also trying to be AA competitive with 'yesterday's young dogs'.


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

junfan68 said:


> The reality is that young dogs grow up to be big dogs. And at the end of the day, that's what most of us are playing for.
> 
> There are a lot of trainers who do really well with the young dogs, only to struggle at the all-age level. You see a lot of guys who have significant success with young dogs, and go on to get more and more dogs on their truck. It's a different ballgame trying to run a string of young dogs, while also trying to be AA competitive with 'yesterday's young dogs'.


I agree, I think that's why there are so many who specialize in just training young dogs and passing them off to another trainer as they get older.


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Chad Baker said:


> Jim Van Engen does one thing he builds champions!!!!!! No other young dog pro even gets close to the success he has had over 100 fc have had the young dog work at RSK. I have had 4 there all had over 20 derby points 3 were qaa at 18 mnths the other was 26 mnths.
> chad


I'll have to agree with this. FC Ruckus did his young dog ruckusing at Right Start. Course, Andy Attar did his half brother Valor...... but he's really an AA pro. Valor was a favor. Andy did some of the greats when he worked for Mike: tank, lottie, etc.


----------



## twmoore (Sep 15, 2009)

What is th deal with Mike Ough?


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

twmoore said:


> What is th deal with Mike Ough?


Going to K2. They have hired away a lot of the really nice trainers.  Better $$, better benefits, doesn't have to work every weekend.


----------



## Tom Watson (Nov 29, 2005)

Clay Bridges has been at Vinwood for 4 years. Going out on his own this Spring. Family man. No BS type of guy. Straight shooter. Great work ethic. College grad. Maintains very high standards. Your dog would go to bed tired every night. Plans on a limited number of dogs and not running trials=your dog gets trained 5-6 days a week.


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Thanks Mr. Tom. By the way, way to go Mister.


----------



## LESTER LANGLEY (Jun 12, 2008)

I don't like words like "best", (when comparing trainers) but if I ever had to pay someone to train a young dog for me, it would be Bruce Curtis. The all age success for dogs that go through his yard, is as good as anybodies. He had 9 in last years national open.......including the BOO, the winner. 6 in this years Nat Am, including a 3 year old that made it to the 6th. 30 years of experience. He keeps a limited amount of dogs. His name doesn't come up as often, in threads like these, as he doesn't trial, but you can bet the all age pros, know who he is. Lot's of good choices out there.


----------



## LESTER LANGLEY (Jun 12, 2008)

If I wanted someone to run my dog in minor stakes while in training, I would probably go with Mark Edwards. Again, lots of good choices.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

John Lash said:


> I agree, I think that's why there are so many who specialize in just training young dogs and passing them off to another trainer as they get older.


I don't think that there's really that many that stick with young dogs as a career. The majority seem to want to move onto a AA truck. Maybe not at first but that's where it seems most are headed. 

Very few train consistent young dogs that perform well in the lower stakes that move on to highly successful AA careers. Those few have been around a long time.

Angie


----------



## DRAKEHAVEN (Jan 14, 2005)

Angie B said:


> Hmmmmm... Really???
> 
> Angie


You never cease to amaze me.

Nice article by Rick in the RFTN


----------



## Vic Batton (Dec 15, 2008)

Jacob Hawkes said:


> I am not sure what you would like to see him do. He runs just as many, if not more FTs with Mr. Danny's dogs (Usually with a placement without all of the AA dogs.) than his own. His dogs do well in The Qual @ a younger age than most. He's as honest as the day is long & humble. A good amount of people like him. I have no doubt that he is as good as they come. Because he conditions them so well & is as thorough as he is, the dogs he is done with can go to any camp. I can tell you don't know about the numerous dogs he has had to fix before they can even go on Mr. Danny's truck. If Mr. Danny speaks as highly of Clay as he does, then that's all I need to know.


There are some good young dog trainers out there. However, Clay is as good as anyone out there. His basics are sound and solid. Clay does have to "fix", redo basics on a lot of dogs, mine being one of them. His standards are high and good enough is never enough for him. No one works harder at this game to ensure your dog succeeds.


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

DRAKEHAVEN said:


> You never cease to amaze me.
> 
> Nice article by Rick in the RFTN


I agree, I guess Angie didn't learn that if you don't have something nice to say then don't say it at all. Plus Rick is a great guy and training some really nice dogs.


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

A good young dog trainer is one who can and WILL train sq pegs, round pegs and maybe a triangle or two. Do the young dog pros mentioned here fill that bill ????. 
Who among them has the lowest washout rate with young field trial dogs ?

john.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

DRAKEHAVEN said:


> You never cease to amaze me.
> 
> Nice article by Rick in the RFTN


That's nice... There are a lot of_ nice_ articles in RFTN....

Angie


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

My 2 cents. Young dog trainers who only train babies through basics can do the best for a young dogs. They focus JUST on young dog things. No getting ready for the Open,. No missing training time because of the Open, etc.
It may Not be someone's cup of tea and they move on to big dogs.
Washing dogs out(young) is NOT always pushing puppies into a program (Square peg into round hole)sometimes it's:
1.) No proper raising them either socially,teaching how to learn...
2.) No pedigree nothing to work with.
3.) Just can't mark
4.) Not Open material or owner's needs change(National Qualifier yrly vs. FC)
It's a hard sport to be in.
Anyone that is successful works hard to be that way.
Sue


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

DRAKEHAVEN said:


> *You never cease to amaze me*.
> 
> Nice article by Rick in the RFTN


It's never been that hard...

Angie


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Sue,

You beat me to it. So much of the wash out rate is about the raw product the young trainer has to work. The good ones can pick and choose from the best pedigrees and committed owners. The committed owners are mostly looking to have a dog that could be competitive at the Nationals.

I believe a succesful young trainer has to deal with a variety of dispositions and rates of maturity, but has to recognize when a dog does not have what it takes. 

The young dog trainer is at the low end of scale of financial rewards. Their gross is often less than what I hear some of the salaries are earned at 
K-2. They have very long hours and have lots of overhead: dog truck, training equipment, insurance, training grounds, dog food, etc. They are usually doing it for the rewards of watching the young ones soaking up their lessons and following their ensuing trial careers.

While I have not heard there is a big wash out rate at this level, I would not begrudge the trainer that wants to move on and put a dog with more potential on their truck.


----------



## dkilburn (Mar 25, 2010)

Mallard1 said:


> Interesting thread.
> 
> Some answers are for dog trainers who aren't very old, and some answers are for trainers who train young dogs!


haha, yeah I know. i could care less how old the guys training a dog is...should be an indicator for those that need not respond


----------



## Bill Watson (Jul 13, 2005)

I have never met Angie B, but I hope to some day. She speaks her mind as she sees something and makes no appoligies about it. I have been married to a woman like that for over 57 years and have never regretted a moment of that time. I always knew where I stood, no matter what the subject. Not too many out there like that. If you can't stand the heat, stay ouit of the kitchen. Bill


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

Yeah and then she goes on Facebook questioning a dogs worth that you are selling. Yeah that was great. By the way the dog that she didn't think was worth what I was asking sold for what I was asking and is doing great in an experienced Field Trial home.

Sorry I get sick of her negative comments.


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

Angie B said:


> I don't think that there's really that many that stick with young dogs as a career. The majority seem to want to move onto a AA truck. Maybe not at first but that's where it seems most are headed.
> 
> *Very few train consistent young dogs that perform well in the lower stakes that move on to highly successful AA careers. Those few have been around a long time.*
> 
> Angie


Are these the same trainers that get the best of the best to start with .......What are the names of these few trainers and what are their _rates of attrition _or percentage of dogs that they start with that "move on to a highly successful FT carrer" ??? It should be very high shouldn't it?


john


----------



## DRAKEHAVEN (Jan 14, 2005)

Bill Watson said:


> I have never met Angie B, but I hope to some day. She speaks her mind as she sees something and makes no appoligies about it. I have been married to a woman like that for over 57 years and have never regretted a moment of that time. I always knew where I stood, no matter what the subject. Not too many out there like that. If you can't stand the heat, stay ouit of the kitchen. Bill


Bill,

With all due respect to you and what I am sure is a wonderful women, which was my opinion of her after one 5 minute phone conversation. 
Speaking ones mind is not such a great trait. Being honest and offering a truthful opinion WHEN ASKED of a person or situation is noteworthy and admirable.
Interjecting ones opinions or judgement of another person over the internet funny pages just reveals a lack of respect for another persons feelings, a lack of respect for another person's lifework (in this case) and absolutely no TACT or CLASS.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

DRAKEHAVEN said:


> Bill,
> 
> With all due respect to you and what I am sure is a wonderful women, which was my opinion of her after one 5 minute phone conversation.
> Speaking ones mind is not such a great trait. Being honest and offering a truthful opinion WHEN ASKED of a person or situation is noteworthy and admirable.
> Interjecting ones opinions or judgement of another person over the internet funny pages just reveals a lack of respect for another persons feelings, a lack of respect for another person's lifework (in this case) and absolutely no TACT or CLASS.


That's funny... You don't know me John? You've only have had a 5 minute phone conversation with me?? Huh? Who was that big guy that ate from my table and spent 2 weeks with me training about 6 years back.. Must be another John Ketzner. Plus I do believe I trained and bought a dog from you.. I also stayed at your home for a week one summer. Who's has no tact or class here?? What a joke!!

Please re-read my post to the op in regards to his question about young dog trainers. Which is what he was looking for.. I DO NOT consider Rick Stawski a young dog pro. I consider him an all age pro. 


> Hmmmmm... Really???


How you can claim I was slamming Rick by this post is a huge stretch and you should be ashamed of yourself. If you have the time and inclination to make trouble, then you and Mike need to do find someone else to waste your time on. 

The laugh is on you John....

Angie


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Bill Watson said:


> I have never met Angie B, but I hope to some day. She speaks her mind as she sees something and makes no appoligies about it. I have been married to a woman like that for over 57 years and have never regretted a moment of that time. I always knew where I stood, no matter what the subject. Not too many out there like that. If you can't stand the heat, stay ouit of the kitchen. Bill


Thank you Bill,,,,

John and Mike are way out of line here. 

Angie


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Mike Peters-labguy23 said:


> Yeah and then she goes on Facebook questioning a dogs worth that you are selling. Yeah that was great. By the way the dog that she didn't think was worth what I was asking sold for what I was asking and is doing great in an experienced Field Trial home.
> 
> Sorry I get sick of her negative comments.


I'm thrilled for you... I just wasn't willing to pay it. I went somewhere else.

Angie


----------



## duckwater (Apr 23, 2010)

I think the best way to find out about young dog trainers is to call and get references. Talk to the clients and you will find out all you need to know ( good and bad ) about a trainer. I think people put to much stock into percentages. Alot of young dog trainers send dogs off to the next guy before the dogs start having success. 
I have been on both sides of sending a dog off for training, and taking in dog's for training. For me the most important things for a young dog trainer is work ethic, and care of the animals. Does this person really enjoy being with my dog as much as I do. You have to live it, breath it, eat it, sleep with it, I mean you live and die with these dogs everyday.


----------



## Pete (Dec 24, 2005)

> think the best way to find out about young dog trainers is to call and get references. Talk to the clients and you will find out all you need to know ( good and bad ) about a trainer.


I think this is the worst way to go about it. Who is giving you the clients numbers? if its the trainer ,,then its rigged.

I am probably the only person ( nut)in the world that would include discruntled clients in my references.;-)

Pete


----------



## jeff evans (Jun 9, 2008)

Isn't Angie b. A young dog pro? Seems she would like her name mentioned?


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Pete said:


> I think this is the worst way to go about it. Who is giving you the clients numbers? if its the trainer ,,then its rigged.
> 
> I am probably the only person ( nut)in the world that would include discruntled clients in my references.;-)
> 
> Pete


Pete, it's not to hard to see who's running a dog and who the owner is, it's right there on EE. Once you have that look up the owner in "Callbacks," call him/her, and ask away. 'Course if it is about an excellent dog then the answer will be the pro is great. If about a common dog then the answer could be different.


----------



## Pete (Dec 24, 2005)

> Pete, it's not to hard to see who's running a dog and who the owner is, it's right there on EE. Once you have that look up the owner in "Callbacks," call him/her, and ask away. 'Course if it is about an excellent dog then the answer will be the pro is great. If about a common dog then the answer could be different.
> __________________


Of coarse its about common dogs. I'm a common trainer.

Pete


----------



## stonybrook (Nov 18, 2005)

Angie B said:


> I DO NOT consider Rick Stawski a young dog pro. I consider him an all age pro.


I read your post the same way that I believe John and Mike did in that it appeared that you didn't look favorably on Mr. Stawski as a trainer in general. Had you added the quoted part above intially, you would've come across with your opinion much more clearly.

I don't know much about the FT world, certainly much less than John or yourself, but it does seem around these parts that Rick typically works with dogs through Derby and Qual and then they go onto other trainers. Is that accurate?

Having met and been to several of Rick's seminars, I look at him as a good trainer - one that I would gladly send a dog to.


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

Travis you are correct. Rick trains dogs through the qual. I can't remember him running an open in a long time other than a favor for a client. That is why John and I would never think Angie was thinking of him as a all age trainer. I guess you shouldn't comment on someone you know anything about.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Mike Peters-labguy23 said:


> Travis you are correct. Rick trains dogs through the qual. I can't remember him running an open in a long time other than a favor for a client. That is why John and I would never think Angie was thinking of him as a all age trainer. I guess you shouldn't comment on someone you know anything about.


The last time I looked I saw that Rick was running the open. Your right,,, it wasn't recently.

I wouldn't know Rick Stawski if he bit me and I don't follow him. I honestly thought he was an all age pro. Hence my comment. If you wanna make a big deal of it go ahead. 

Call the Calvary... Ridiculous. Why don't you find something to hunt,, or build an igloo... 

Angie


----------



## stonybrook (Nov 18, 2005)

Angie B said:


> I wouldn't know Rick Stawski if he bit me and I don't follow him. I honestly thought he was an all age pro.


Guess that makes you very qualified to comment on him then doesn't it? Pretty sure you've ripped others to shreds for commenting on things they don't know. Seems in this case you should maybe take a bit of your own advice.......and go train dogs.


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

stonybrook said:


> Guess that makes you very qualified to comment on him then doesn't it? Pretty sure you've ripped others to shreds for commenting on things they don't know. Seems in this case you should maybe take a bit of your own advice.......and go train dogs.


I didn't comment on Rick one way or the other.. Re-read my previous post. No shredding or tearing of anyone. "Hmmm Really??" means exactly what says. That's all nothing more.

Sorry I can't offer you any more entertainment in regards to my 2 word post. Rick Stawski is safe with me.. 

But if I hear anyone picking on him I'll be sure you fella's know about it... ;-)

I would be training dogs but Monday is my day off. I'm hanging wallpaper and while I'm letting the paper "book" I check in to see how silly this thread has gotten.

Angie


----------



## savage25xtreme (Dec 4, 2009)

DRAKEHAVEN said:


> Bill,
> 
> With all due respect to you and what I am sure is a wonderful women, which was my opinion of her after one 5 minute phone conversation.





Angie B said:


> That's funny... You don't know me John? You've only have had a 5 minute phone conversation with me?? Huh? Who was that big guy that ate from my table and spent 2 weeks with me training about 6 years back.. Must be another John Ketzner. Plus I do believe I trained and bought a dog from you.. I also stayed at your home for a week one summer. Who's has no tact or class here?? What a joke!!
> 
> Angie


I took John's comment to mean after a 5 minute phone conversation with Bill's wife....not you Angie

I knew this thread was gonna end up getting good. :roll:


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

It is too bad we can't go back to the question that was asked. Yeah if you have an opinion okay. Cut it and leave but don't carry on!


----------



## rednek (Apr 24, 2011)

JusticeDog said:


> Going to K2. They have hired away a lot of the really nice trainers.  Better $$, better benefits, doesn't have to work every weekend.


K2 ? What is K2?


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

http://www.k2si.com/index.php


----------



## DRAKEHAVEN (Jan 14, 2005)

savage25xtreme said:


> I took John's comment to mean after a 5 minute phone conversation with Bill's wife....not you Angie
> 
> I knew this thread was gonna end up getting good. :roll:


Correct. Was I not clear about that ?


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

savage25xtreme said:


> I knew this thread was gonna end up getting good. :roll:


I don't find it to be especially interesting. I am always disappointed at how much people enjoy watching others fight.


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

i don't know any of the fighter's or what they do for a
living but it seems that Angie is looking for an argument
or fight all the time. If she is a pro IMO she spends way 
to much time on RTF to be training my dog.
Don't like the negative attitude.


----------



## Jim Spagna (Apr 21, 2008)

Spag said:


> Are you looking for a good dog trainer who is young or a good trainer for young dogs?


One of the best young people who is also a fantastic trainer of young dogs is Justin Etter in Jonesboro, AR. Unfortunately for us, he took a job that was less demanding of his time so he could spend more time with his young family. I hope he returns some day because he is a VERY talented young man!!!!


----------



## savage25xtreme (Dec 4, 2009)

Ted Shih said:


> I don't find it to be especially interesting. I am always disappointed at how much people enjoy watching others fight.


Agreed, notice the rolling eyes, it is exceedingly rare to have a good training thread on RTF. Bummer


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

Ted Shih said:


> I don't find it to be especially interesting. I am always disappointed at how much people enjoy watching others fight.


I saw this thread before the first reply was made and decided to stay out of it. I figured no good could come from it. I guess for a change I was right...


----------



## stonybrook (Nov 18, 2005)

Here are a couple to add to the list:
- Clint Avant
- Tim Springer

I don't know what they are considered but am pretty sure they both train young dogs and appear to have a good track record of results.


----------



## docG (Mar 9, 2011)

I am the best young dog trainer I have ever met.


----------



## jeff evans (Jun 9, 2008)

No one has mentioned Mark Madore? Worked for Gonia for 8+ years. He started some good ones, chopper, carbon, ect.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

young, dog trainer, Tim Milligan

young dog trainer (and old ones too) Cherylon Loveland


----------



## Old School Labs (May 17, 2006)

2X that one Ed


----------



## Vicki Worthington (Jul 9, 2004)

There are many good dog trainers out there! The question of "Who is the best..." should be revised to "Who would be the best for my dog?" Each dog has different needs. Some are soft, some are not; some are mature, some are immature; some have lots of natural talent, some not so much. The list goes on and on.

First, what do you want to do with your dog? A well-behaved pet can achieve this with minimal structured attention and perhaps attending an obedience class with the dog. If you just want a well-trained hunting dog, there are many who can provide this training service--but you should visit and observe, not just take someone's recommendation who has never seen you dog and understands his approach to issues.

If you want a competitive dog, there are many people who are proficient in whatever level/type of competition you aspire to join. Again, talk to the trainers in your area, seek the advice of experienced amateurs who have seen your dog's approach to issues (training or discipline). Choose the best fit for your dog's learning capabilities and ability to absorb pressure. Make sure the pro you are considering has success with dogs whose make-up is much like yours...soft/hard, immature/mature, etc.

The same holds true for most FT trainers--all-age or young dogs. Once the truck gets full, it's pretty much cookie-cutter workouts that benefit the whole truck vs. individualized training for a remedial or problem dog. That is not to say that this dog won't benefit, but it's sure something to think about.

Don't be in a rush to choose. Visit/interview as many as you can and observe them with their dogs in training. It's not a rash decision. Too much pressure can ruin a dog; not enough will result in pretty much as waste of your money.


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

I haven't been on this site in quite sometime. 

Got me a new iPad and had to check it out while laying up in motel room. 

First page was a thread about young dog trainers. 

BINGO! Solid gold! 

Angie is still throwing haymakers and landing consistently, Fallon has still got it going good, Jackie Chan has become quite a softy, and Ed still believes in the power of Love. 

Saw Watson. What's up dude?

Justice in the house!

Lot's of folks I don't recognize but it seemed like a good thread to come back to!

Thanks for the laughs Angie. :razz:


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

EdA said:


> young, dog trainer, Tim Milligan
> 
> young dog trainer (and old ones too) Cherylon Loveland


Cherylon absolutely.. Tim wants to be an AA pro.. At least the last time we spoke that was his goal.. But Tim will do a very nice job none the less...

Angie


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Ken Guthrie said:


> I haven't been on this site in quite sometime.
> 
> Got me a new iPad and had to check it out while laying up in motel room.


where ya been?

Hope all is well! How's the Dozer?


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Ken Guthrie said:


> I haven't been on this site in quite sometime.
> 
> Got me a new iPad and had to check it out while laying up in motel room.
> 
> ...


You're welcome Ken... This funny farm ain't what it used to be,,, but the same old "sods" pop in now and again..

Angie


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Dozer is great... He's zonked out here in my living room while Ken occupies some hotel room doing God knows what... Though I think he's deer hunting.. maybe...

Angie


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Vicki Worthington said:


> There are many good dog trainers out there! The question of "Who is the best..." should be revised to "Who would be the best for my dog?" Each dog has different needs. Some are soft, some are not; some are mature, some are immature; some have lots of natural talent, some not so much. The list goes on and on.
> 
> First, what do you want to do with your dog? A well-behaved pet can achieve this with minimal structured attention and perhaps attending an obedience class with the dog. If you just want a well-trained hunting dog, there are many who can provide this training service--but you should visit and observe, not just take someone's recommendation who has never seen you dog and understands his approach to issues.
> 
> ...


For the op and other's that are _really_ interested in this thread???  This deserves another look!!!

Vicki pretty much nailed it...

Angie


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

I'm a big fan of Carol Cackelmeyer. As mentioned on another post she only does young dog basics. Pretty much a six month program, but dogs that complete her program have a very good foundation built in. These dogs are within a few weeks of competing in derbies, have great line manners, know how to work, handle well on marks, run reasonable cold blinds and are ready to advance with a field trial or hunt test pro. A lot of sucessfull field trial dogs running with various pros around the country graduated from Carol's school.

Also as someone else mentioned, most people are happy with their own pro, and I would assume that most pros running and placing dogs on a consistant basis are good. I have worked with Eric Fangsrud (Montana) and Rob Erhardt (Texas-Montana) and both are very good with young dogs up to AA dogs.

John


----------

